# GT #51: Washington Wizards (24-25) @ Phoenix Suns (35-15) - 2/10



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (34-15) vs Washington Wizards (24-25) *

*When: Sunday, 9:30EST/6:30 PST

TV:







*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Boris Diaw [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Wizards Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Antonio Daniels [SG] DeShawn Stevenson [SF] Caron Butler [PF] Antawn Jamison [C] Brendan Haywood*



*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

they aren't airing it on tv here


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You don't have ESPN?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn I really like that they're showing four games today on National TV, they should do this more often. This and the CLE/DEN game should both be fun basketbal to watch, I expect you guys to win this one though.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Isn't Antonio Daniels hurt?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I went by the depth from Yahoo, so I don't know?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmm, I'm not 100% but I heard Arenas, Daniels and Etan are all out.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

both daniels and butler are questionable for this match.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Daniels and Butler are both out. Suns up 51-46 at the half. Amare and Diaw are playing great. They'd be up by more if they could just stop missing their good-looking shots >_> Nonetheless, they're playing with great energy on both sides of the floor. If they can start hitting what they're supposed to be hitting, then they should start pulling away in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion leaving take away this team's ability to make open shots? Which is ironic in it's own right lol.

Nash has been off since NO game.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Marion leaving take away this team's ability to make open shots? Which is ironic in it's own right lol.
> 
> Nash has been off since NO game.


I don't think Marion has anything to do with that. 

BTW, what are credits for and how do you spend them


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> I don't think Marion has anything to do with that.
> 
> BTW, what are credits for and how do you spend them


He doesn't. I was joking. Last 2 games now we've missed open shots.

Oh, and mostly to bet on games when vbookie posts the threads. And when the site had the store here, people could get colored usernames/custom titles and other stuff.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Skinner is a bum on the boards, just thought that needed to be said

Watching the team the last week or so they look like theyre waiting for the all star break, playing sloppy like its preseason or something. Taking lots of bad shots, making bad passes, you name it.

I was hoping to see a bit more Nick Young, he ****ing rules.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

nice steal by stat, and grant's having another big game


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare playing like a stud. The Amare of 04/05 for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a very entertaining game. I fully expected the Suns to blow the short-handed Wizards out. Amare was a beast all night tonight, and they had some players step up.

Nice effort by the Wiz. They were close to making it 3 straight over the Suns in Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 108, Wizards 107*


Amare 31 pts, 13 rebs, 4 blks 2 assists, and a stl


But Bah. Pathetic overall though. We should not just win by 1 against this team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns won 108-107. To be honest, it wouldn't have been close if the Suns could have hit those open shots... Goodness >_>

And Barbosa having the flu explains why he was stinking it up tonight and had to leave early 

On a sidenote, DJ Strawberry shoots 56% from the free throw line?!?! How is that possible, lol. I'm going to check if it's only because he hasn't really taken too many free throws.

Also, the tough part of our schedule starts now with Golden State coming up... Gotta win most of these to stay ahead in the West considering Dallas and NO are breathing down their necks.

EDIT: I have no comment Diss... And you know what I'm talking about, lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL. I should just stop posting when I see you're readin the thread. Or wait til I see you left.

Next 5 games are brutal. Suns are @ Golden State, Vs Dallas, AS break in between, then Vs Lakers, Vs Boston and Vs Detroit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely a tough 5-game stretch coming up here. It's going to be interesting to see how they play. Any of those 5 games could result in a loss, but just as easily, could result in a win.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Shaq plays Thursday. I'm just excited for that!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Shaq plays Thursday. I'm just excited for that!


Is that a National TV game?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Is that a National TV game?


Yeah... Their next 5-6 games are all nationally televised, lol.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah it's apart of TNT NBA Thursdays.

Everytime you hear there's a game on Thursday, you should automatically assume its on TNT lol. Unless it's one of those random, no name games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dallas and GS are two teams that Shaq should probably not comeback against. I'd rather let Shaq continue to get healthy, and more practice with the Suns team before he comes back. I think after All-Star break against the Lakers is the game he should return. That'd be a viewer-grabber game.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Dallas and GS are two teams that Shaq should probably not comeback against. I'd rather let Shaq continue to get healthy, and more practice with the Suns team before he comes back. I think after All-Star break against the Lakers is the game he should return. That'd be a viewer-grabber game.


It's not like Shaq's going to come in and play 25+ minutes this week. If he plays, he'll play 5-10 minutes in the next 2 games. Mikey just wants to ease him in.


----------

